
Why Google made the NSA - rosser
https://medium.com/@NafeezAhmed/why-google-made-the-nsa-2a80584c9c1
======
justcommenting
second part of the series; the first is at
[https://medium.com/@NafeezAhmed/how-the-cia-made-
google-e836...](https://medium.com/@NafeezAhmed/how-the-cia-made-
google-e836451a959e)?

------
hindsightbias
If you trust Google more than you trust gov't, you don't believe in democracy.

